# Clomid when already ovulating naturally?



## anniesheff (Aug 8, 2006)

Hi all

Just wanted to get some feedback from others re the Clomid experience.  I am due to start on Clomid next weekend (unless I have struck lucky this month).  I have had a range of tests after having a losing a baby at 6 1/2 months last November and have since been diagnosed with antiphospholipid antibody syndrome, which caused the loss.  

I do ovulate and was confused as to how Clomid would help me?, also concerns affects on CM as my partner has reduced sperm motility (have read re ways of counteracting side effects on this site which is helpful).  I am 38 years old and my consultant thought it would be worth giving it a try and I think I will try it, but guess I just need to hear from others who have taken it when they were also ovulating naturally.

My main fear is that I will never concieve again...although ur test results (FSH, SA etc) have given me some hope.  Also trying acupuncture and vits to maximise our chances.  If anyone has any thought/advice/information it would be much appreicated.  Thanks


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

Hi there

sorry to hear about your m/c - and try not to give up hope - i'm sure your docs will do all they can to ensure you get pregnant again. have they recommended you take any other medication to avoid another m/c?

As for my story..I was on clomid for 6 months and ovulated naturally - I was told that it would just help to 'boost' things and possibly help me produce more than one follicle each month which would help our chances - which it did but sadly I never got a bfp whilst taking it.

there are lots of ladies in a similar situation who have gone on to get bfp's i guess it all depends on the individual situation.

good luck

S
xx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Hi Annie
Just wanted to say hello  Sorry to hear about what you have been through.  I'm coming close to the end of my clomid treatment but I actually dont ovulate, I need medication to do so.
It has dried up my cm and I use preseed which is a sperm friendly lubricant.  
I hope it works for you, best of luck x


----------



## i wish (Apr 17, 2006)

Hi Annie

V sorry to hear about your story, it must have been terrible for you both.

I am currently on my 4 cycle of clomid and I do ovulate naturally. I was given it to also 'boost' the amount of eggs each month.

My DH also has reduced motility and morphology. As far as CM goes, in my experience, CM has only become less after ov about cd 17. 

I hope this is of some reassurance to u.

Take Care


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi

Sorry to hear of your mc's  Having experienced 2 early mc's myself I can fully empathise with you. I have also been diagnosed with Antiphospholipid Syndrome - APS - (also known as Hughes Syndrome or "sticky blood") and low Activated Protein C (high chance of Factor V Leiden) as well as immune disorder of borderline Natural Killer Cells.

Have you been prescribed anything for APS ? I was prescribed baby aspirin (75mg) and then when we had ivf treatment 1st time I was prescribed 40mg clexane...and 2nd time (FET - frozen embryo transfer) clexane and 20mg prednisolone (for NK cells)...sadly both BFN (but we still have 2 frozen embies so will try fet again soon)

Last year I was prescribed 6mths of 50mg clomid to help boost (ovulate naturally but release more eggs) as well as to regulate cycles which had become little erratic after the early mc's. Unfortunately I didn't conceive on clomid (despite releasing 2 or 3 eggs every cycle & even though conceived several times prior) which is why we've now moved on to ivf/fet.

There are plenty of success stories with clomid though so don't give up hope !!

As for reduced cm whilst taking clomid - unfortunately, yes, one of the side effects can be your cm becomes dryer but certainly not always - I've never suffered from this problem and even when on clomid I still produced plenty !!!  The side effects can vary person to person, month to month...

I posted a message months ago with some info on helping improve cm...its pinned to the top of this board but here's the link...

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,41641.0.html

Good luck 
Natasha


----------



## Tiggy (Jun 24, 2006)

Hi

I'm sorry to hear about your m/c.

I'm on clomid to boost my eggs.  I'm on my second cycle (AF is due tomorrow).  I was told that clomid would increase the quality of eggs and they were aiming for 1 or 2 good sized eggs each month.  I was scanned this month by the hospital and I had produced 2 nice big follicles.  Are you going to be scanned on your first month of taking clomid?  

As for dryness, I've not had that problem but I have bought pre-seed to use just in case!  

Good luck

Tx


----------



## anniesheff (Aug 8, 2006)

Hi all

Thanks for all your replies.  

Natasha - yes I have also been prescribed low dose aspirin and will also be on clexane injections throughout any future pregnancy for the APS.  

I haven't been offered any sort of monitoring whilst on Clomid, is that usual?  Have another routine appointment with my consultant in November, so guess I can review things then.  I am being treated at a recurrent miscarriage clinic (although have only been pregnant once) as they diagnosed the APS after our loss in November.


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Hi there and welcome,

Not everyone on Clomid is monitored, it really depends on your GP/Cons. Some girls have Progesterone Blood tests done 7DPO, some are scanned to check follies, some have both, some have nothing. I had my bloods done on most of my cycles last year, but this time (I'm doing 3 last cycles of Clomid with Metformin) and I'm not having anything.


I'm really sorry to hear of your loss, and wish lots of   and   for your future.

xxxx


----------

